# Design software for the impatient



## BradingCon (Dec 17, 2010)

Don't worry about the derail.
Glad for the conversation. Neat to chat with someone so close on a world wide Internet forum.


----------



## bbgcarpentry (Apr 11, 2009)

So anyone using hd pro for decks


----------



## bbgcarpentry (Apr 11, 2009)

Well


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

I use to use HD Pro and Sketchup for everything, until I switched to CA. But I still use Sketchup in conjunction with CA, great tool for making detailed models or symbols, create terrain regions and apply contour lines and transfer them into CA. I mean with the 2 programs the sky is the limit.


----------



## neilblue (May 1, 2015)

can you show some output from the software?


----------

